# Ordering Generic Meds Online



## Rob070886

Hi All,

Just wanted to know if anyone has had any experince with ordering generic meds (not AAS and such) from online pharmacies?!.

Was thinkin' about ordering some iso-tretenoin (accutane) but wasnt sure

whether it was dodgy or not.

not sure if we're allowed to mention websites but if we are then show me what ya got! :thumb:


----------



## Beans

If your buying POM's without perscription, then your taking a risk.

The internet is full of robbers.


----------



## Guest

Rob sent you a PM mate


----------



## Rob070886

GREAT STUFF! cheers dude

checked it out..cool

Reps


----------



## ba baracuss

Sounds like you have a good source via your PM.

I get a generic DHT blocker from one website that's always given good service. You pay in dollars but the package usually comes from China.

I recently noticed they sell clenbuterol.


----------



## Nytol

Inhouse are a good legit site, I've never used any others, but they do not sell anything BB'ing related.


----------



## ba baracuss

Nytol said:


> Inhouse are a good legit site, I've never used any others, but they do not sell anything BB'ing related.


Since you've mentioned a name I'll mention my source in the same fashion - 'united'.

They sell clen.


----------



## strongasanox

ba baracuss said:


> Since you've mentioned a name I'll mention my source in the same fashion - 'united'.
> 
> They sell clen.


^^^^ great site, cheap as chips, t3, clen, clomid, nolvadex


----------



## Beans

Nytol said:


> Inhouse are a good legit site, I've never used any others, but they do not sell anything BB'ing related.


You see the price of A'dex on there?

The money you pay for Pharma I guess.....


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket

..


----------



## Nytol

Beans said:


> You see the price of A'dex on there?
> 
> The money you pay for Pharma I guess.....


Adex is a stupidly over priced med, just the pharma companies giving it to you, no need for it to be that expensive at all.


----------



## Guest

Nytol said:


> Inhouse are a good legit site, I've never used any others, but they do not sell anything BB'ing related.


I found inhouse very good, also got discounts the more times you ordered


----------



## Rob070886

thanks for all your help guys and gals, gonna see if that in house sell roaccutane.

Lin can you PM the website link to me..or anyone else online at the mo

much appreciated


----------



## Rob070886

bugger!, cant get generic roaccutane there ahhhh


----------



## Guest

Rob070886 said:


> bugger!, cant get generic roaccutane there ahhhh


sent you pm Rob with another site


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Jimmy_Cricket could you pm me the site please mate?

cheers


----------



## Guest

hi,im after some clenbuterol from the uk,seen some on elite fitness,but heard no reviews about this site,anyone know of some good sites to buy clenbuterol from?

ben


----------



## Uriel

I got clen from a research site (chem one if that's allowed, they don't sell gear)

It is a research chemical not for human use though which is how they can sell it...

It wasn't that expensive but because it came from the US - I got stiffed for £20 duty.

I'd probably not get it from there again due to the hidden cost mentioned but legit source if you're stuck


----------



## Robbyg

Can someone pm me with a site cheers and many thanks


----------



## Zara-Leoni

People dont ask for much eh......?


----------



## Varmint

swifttorres said:


> can i have a pm for the sites too thanks


just search through google, there have been some names already mentioned in this thread


----------



## stone14

Nytol said:


> Inhouse are a good legit site, I've never used any others, but they do not sell anything BB'ing related.


i also use them, they have now discontinued, zenik has also just discontinued it! any other legit sources?

i cant cycle without accutane, skin cant take it 

any help much apreciated thanks


----------



## mindmuscle

Anybody else use Zenik?? Are they legit and trustworthy??


----------



## alex.p

zenik are legit but dont think they're doing it anymore...

hard to find accutane atm, shame as like stone14 my skin cant take test without it


----------



## ba baracuss

Gents, I posted a suggestion earlier - have a look and read the thread in context and the penny should drop.

They sell accutane.


----------



## Happyman

When i was a little bit younger i was on a very heavy course of Ro-Accutane. If your thinking about using it then i'd defo be wary about the side effects...... I used to get serious nose bleeds, Headaches, Flaky skin, Dryest lips ever.... But for my acne problem it was easily the only thing that give me more confidence to go out there and train the way i need to!


----------



## alex.p

Anyone used 4rx? A lot of ads for them float around but not much info on them - inhouse still out so need to find before start next cycle


----------



## cooldude69

anyone pm me link ...clomid


----------



## dsldude

You have mail


----------



## OrganicSteel

alex.p said:


> Anyone used 4rx? A lot of ads for them float around but not much info on them - inhouse still out so need to find before start next cycle


I've got a few things from 4RX (accutane and a few acne topicals), Sites legit. Only everything is posted from India and takes around 3 - 6 weeks to come.


----------



## tc1000

Could anyone be so kind as to pm me the name of a trusted site for Clenbuterol?

Many thanks


----------



## big si

Can you get generic proviron anywhere yet?


----------



## alex.p

Does anyone know if the charge on credit card statement from some of the mentioned sites (unite) is noticeable as a pharma?


----------



## MasterBlaster

ba baracuss said:


> Since you've mentioned a name I'll mention my source in the same fashion - 'united'.
> 
> They sell clen.


Its like hearding kittens sometimes:thumb:


----------



## newdur

MaxMuscle said:


> Its like hearding kittens sometimes:thumb:


meeeeeeeeeeeooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwww

:lol:


----------



## dsldude

alex.p said:


> Does anyone know if the charge on credit card statement from some of the mentioned sites (unite) is noticeable as a pharma?


It will look like this on your statement "wp-united mailorder Shatin"


----------



## Goose

Rob070886 said:


> bugger!, cant get generic roaccutane there ahhhh


Rob why don't you just go to doctors and get some prescribed? I was on them for 4 months and 80mg a day (4 tabs a day) a strong dosage, and the whole course cost me £14.20!?

i'd rather do that than buy off some website which your not sure about.

-Matt


----------



## Harry1436114491

big si said:


> Can you get generic proviron anywhere yet?


Yes


----------



## alex.p

dsldude said:


> It will look like this on your statement "wp-united mailorder Shatin"


Thanks :thumb:


----------

